# Seguimento - Junho 2006



## tozequio (1 Jun 2006 às 00:13)

Inicio o mês com 19.4 e algum vento. Não tenho registos de humidade no sensor, mas deve estar baixíssima  

Infelizmente já se começaram a fazer sentir os incêndios, ainda hoje da minha varanda pude observar nuvens negras na Serra da Freita. E com o vento de Leste, tive que fechar as janelas devido ao cheiro a fumo. Enfim, o costume  

Feliz dia mundial da criança a todos


----------



## Bruno Campos (1 Jun 2006 às 08:47)

Infelizmente esta noite tb tive uma visão desagradável. mesmo no monte em frente da minha casa, um incêndio. amanhã ja trago fotos. a noite n estava quente, mas o vento era muito forte, e os bombeiros tiveram muitas dificuldades.


----------



## Seringador (1 Jun 2006 às 10:49)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Infelizmente esta noite tb tive uma visão desagradável. mesmo no monte em frente da minha casa, um incêndio. amanhã ja trago fotos. a noite n estava quente, mas o vento era muito forte, e os bombeiros tiveram muitas dificuldades.




Como é que um incêndio tem ignição de noite???
Mais um de causas Naturais.... ou causas desconhecidas... é um mistério... é unico local do mundo onde os incêndios nascem sem explicação


----------



## Seringador (1 Jun 2006 às 10:50)

Para a semana vai ser o pão nosso de cada dia até ao s. joão....


----------



## dj_alex (1 Jun 2006 às 12:59)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Como é que um incêndio tem ignição de noite???



Não houve para ai nenhum raio ??


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2006 às 15:07)

Manhã ainda fresca. 
Em casa: 6,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 6,1ºC
Mas aqui perto, em Espanha, até se registaram valores inferiores a zero. Villardeciervos: -0,2ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (1 Jun 2006 às 15:44)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não houve para ai nenhum raio ??



foi um raio... Solar!!!!  é o sol da meia-noite


----------



## ACalado (1 Jun 2006 às 18:21)

por akitive um dia bem fresquinho comparado com os 2 ultimos dias, a maxima chegou somente aos 23ºc, a minima nao deve andar muito longe dos 16ºc  

cumprimentos
ja agora  nao sei se seguiram os modelos ontem e antes de ontem e nao sei se viram o facto pk nevou ontem na alemanha.... um fenomeno um pouco estranho kuase as portas do verao


----------



## Seringador (1 Jun 2006 às 18:37)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> por akitive um dia bem fresquinho comparado com os 2 ultimos dias, a maxima chegou somente aos 23ºc, a minima nao deve andar muito longe dos 16ºc
> 
> cumprimentos
> ja agora  nao sei se seguiram os modelos ontem e antes de ontem e nao sei se viram o facto pk nevou ontem na alemanha.... um fenomeno um pouco estranho kuase as portas do verao



Já não é de estranhar, aqui há um par de anos ou tanto nevou no fim de Maio no Marão 
Agora é de estranhar tanto antagonismo.


----------



## dj_alex (1 Jun 2006 às 22:34)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> por akitive um dia bem fresquinho comparado com os 2 ultimos dias, a maxima chegou somente aos 23ºc, a minima nao deve andar muito longe dos 16ºc
> 
> cumprimentos
> ja agora  nao sei se seguiram os modelos ontem e antes de ontem e nao sei se viram o facto pk nevou ontem na alemanha.... um fenomeno um pouco estranho kuase as portas do verao




E os nosso jogadores a treinar com temperaturas sup. a 35ºC...

Sem comentarios!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 08:51)

às 8 estavam 17º C no porto.
Céu limpo
e vento fraco (o que n tem acontecido nos ultimos dias)
Hoje vai aquecer...


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 09:59)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> E os nosso jogadores a treinar com temperaturas sup. a 35ºC...
> 
> Sem comentarios!!!



COITADINHOS 
Se ganhasse o dinheiro deles trabalhava a 50ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 10:02)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> COITADINHOS
> Se ganhasse o dinheiro deles trabalhava a 50ºC




   apoiado!!! q corram e q façam boa figura!
Só espero é q não apanhem neve na alemanha    essas mudanças de temperatura!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 10:45)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> apoiado!!! q corram e q façam boa figura!
> Só espero é q não apanhem neve na alemanha    essas mudanças de temperatura!!!!



Era mais pelas mudanças de temperaturas que eu disse que estavam a treinar com mais de 35ºC...

Não foi uma escolha muito feliz o estágio em Evora...Mas pronto...Eles lá sabem...

Boa figura??? Não acredito muito...


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 11:07)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Era mais pelas mudanças de temperaturas que eu disse que estavam a treinar com mais de 35ºC...
> 
> Não foi uma escolha muito feliz o estágio em Evora...Mas pronto...Eles lá sabem...
> 
> Boa figura??? Não acredito muito...


Eu tb não e por acaso ontem ouvi na TSF alguém a falar que foi uma boa escolha, pq estando a treinar num ambiente muioto mais quente e, depois ira para um ambiente mais frio, os jogadores têm rendimento 
Pode ter lógica, mastb se esqueceram que podem ficar 
Já estão 26,3ºC e são 11:10 e 22% fde humidade e vento de Leste, risco de incêndio elevado!!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 11:37)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Eu tb não e por acaso ontem ouvi na TSF alguém a falar que foi uma boa escolha, pq estando a treinar num ambiente muioto mais quente e, depois ira para um ambiente mais frio, os jogadores têm rendimento



Ideias brilhantes à TUGA...


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 13:07)

Bem e junto alemanh acima 1000m nevou, neste caso na Áustria  
http://www.tannheimertal.at/VidNetBilder/tannht.jpg

outras webcams de neve

http://www.snoweye.com/


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2006 às 14:05)

boas
e já estamos a voltar ao tempo quente!e vai apertar muito mais para o fim de semana e próxima semana! mínima aqui foi de 17,2ºc neste momento já estão 27,7ºc


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 14:36)

alguém tem a temperatura do porto?? ta a aquecer bastante. deve estar perto dos 30º C


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2006 às 14:39)

Esta manhã a mínima aqui em casa foi de 7,4ºC.
24,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 15:17)

Bem...parece que existiu onda de calor em alguns locais!!

Nas informações do IM lê-se :



> Os últimos dias de Maio (a partir de dia 24)  caracterizaram-se por valores muitos elevados da temperatura máxima do ar, relativamente aos valores médios normais para esta época do ano, particularmente nos dias 28 e 29, com desvios acima dos 12ºC, atingindo os 14ºC em Santarém e Alcácer do Sal no dia 28.
> 
> Os valores da temperatura do ar no mês de Maio de 2006, estavam em alguns locais, próximos dos maiores valores absolutos já observados, desde que há registo de observações no Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, tendo sido mesmo ultrapassados nos casos de Santarém, Sines e Beja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 15:35)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Bem...parece que existiu onda de calor em alguns locais!!
> 
> Nas informações do IM lê-se :




Bem... Ao menos atualizaram a informação.
Foi realmente uma onda de calor!!! 14º C acima da média   

Desta vez tb ja estao a avisar para os proximos dias


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2006 às 15:37)

Por aqui neste momento já estão 29,9ºc não imaginava hoje já entrar na casa dos 30ºc mas já está e vai subir um bocadinho mais!tbm posso ver na direcção do interior algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical!!e hoje não estava previsto nada de trovoadas tem piada que nos últimos dias esteve previsto trovoadas e não vi nenhum desenvolvimento vertical nem um para amostra e hoje que nada estava previsto já estou a ver mais alguma coisa!


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 15:55)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Por aqui neste momento já estão 29,9ºc não imaginava hoje já entrar na casa dos 30ºc mas já está e vai subir um bocadinho mais!tbm posso ver na direcção do interior algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical!!e hoje não estava previsto nada de trovoadas tem piada que nos últimos dias esteve previsto trovoadas e não vi nenhum desenvolvimento vertical nem um para amostra e hoje que nada estava previsto já estou a ver mais alguma coisa!




Tens razao... todos os dias falavam em trovoadas, mas pelo menos aqui no norte o ceu estava sempre limpo... e trovoadas nada. pode ser q finalmente eu tire umas fotos a uns raios    pode ser este FDS


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 16:32)

miguel disse:
			
		

> boas
> e já estamos a voltar ao tempo quente!e vai apertar muito mais para o fim de semana e próxima semana! mínima aqui foi de 17,2ºc neste momento já estão 27,7ºc



Vai ficar tosta amanhã, aqui agora está o AC ligado, i.e. a Nortada  
Por acaso o teu avatar não é um Inverno à antiga?


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 16:47)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Tens razao... todos os dias falavam em trovoadas, mas pelo menos aqui no norte o ceu estava sempre limpo... e trovoadas nada. pode ser q finalmente eu tire umas fotos a uns raios    pode ser este FDS



Por acaso existe algum potencial, embora baixo para a bacia do sado, com:

Wind shear na casa dos 20kt 0-6km e Algarve entre os 25 kt entre 0-1 km;
 Helicidade - entre 100 e 125 m2/s2
Cape - entre 150 e 200 J/kg
o que provavelmente dará para a formação de uns cumulus castellanos e nada mais, espero estar errado.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2006 às 17:05)

A temperatura continua a subir. 26,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2006 às 17:23)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento é de 24,7ºC mas a minima foi muito alta: 10,1ºC  

Céu azulão e humidade muito baixa: 25%


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2006 às 17:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Vai ficar tosta amanhã, aqui agora está o AC ligado, i.e. a Nortada
> Por acaso o teu avatar não é um Inverno à antiga?




o meu avatar é aquela bela situação do Inverno passado quando nevou em praticamente todo o sul que saudades belos tempos


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 17:28)

miguel disse:
			
		

> o meu avatar é aquela bela situação do Inverno passado quando nevou em praticamente todo o sul que saudades belos tempos


Eu sei estava a ser irónico relativamente à minha previsão do Inverno passado  
Alguma coisa me diz que o vais alterar num futuro a médio prazo


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 17:30)

Aqui 26,7 e 22% humidade, esta última é que me tem preocupado se continua assim vamos ver tudo arder na próxima semana,< contudo após a Lua cheia a 10 poderá vir alguma humidade mas, só humidade


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2006 às 17:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Por acaso existe algum potencial, embora baixo para a bacia do sado, com:
> 
> Wind shear na casa dos 20kt 0-6km e Algarve entre os 25 kt entre 0-1 km;
> Helicidade - entre 100 e 125 m2/s2
> ...




pois mas infelizmente Seringador estas certo estes cumulus que estou aqui a ver não estão nada organizados mas já são muito mais do que há pouco!!mas não se deslocam na minha direcção  tão a ir de norte para sul apesar de umas nuvens mais baixas virem de leste para oeste!!resumindo é o melhor dia de cumulus nem em Maio vi nada parecido!!Maio foi simplesmente para esquecer muito calor de mais até mas todo esse calor não foi correspondido com as trovoadas da época!! sinceramente já começa a cansar não ver actividade nenhuma


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2006 às 17:43)

a temperatura maxima até ao momento foi de 31ºc so um bocadinho acima do previsto!! neste momento desceu para os 30,4ºc e uma humidade de 37%,1018hpa


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 17:52)

miguel disse:
			
		

> pois mas infelizmente Seringador estas certo estes cumulus que estou aqui a ver não estão nada organizados mas já são muito mais do que há pouco!!mas não se deslocam na minha direcção  tão a ir de norte para sul apesar de umas nuvens mais baixas virem de leste para oeste!!resumindo é o melhor dia de cumulus nem em Maio vi nada parecido!!Maio foi simplesmente para esquecer muito calor de mais até mas todo esse calor não foi correspondido com as trovoadas da época!! sinceramente já começa a cansar não ver actividade nenhuma


Como eu disse "pouco potencial" e os cumulus castelanus são as primeiras aparecer e são baixa altitude e a segir as torres e depois se atmosfera avançar para mais instabilidade vem os cumulus nimbus, etc...
 e isso hoje não tinha potencial para atingir esse ponto.


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 19:36)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Como eu disse "pouco potencial" e os cumulus castelanus são as primeiras aparecer e são baixa altitude e a segir as torres e depois se atmosfera avançar para mais instabilidade vem os cumulus nimbus, etc...
> e isso hoje não tinha potencial para atingir esse ponto.



N temos nublosidade suficiente... eu pelo menos já n vejo uma nuvem ha montes de tempo


----------



## Minho (2 Jun 2006 às 21:48)

Viva,

Em Melgaço na minha casa a máxima de hoje foi de 28.9 e a mínima 14.0. Durante a tarde o vento finalmente abrandou. Ainda bem pois os incendios têm menos facilidade de propagação e a noite hoje está muito mais agradável.

Ab.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2006 às 10:20)

O dia vai aquecer mas a manhã ainda foi fresca. 
Em casa: 8,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 8,3ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Jun 2006 às 11:30)

hoje às 9h30 já estavam 23ºC no porto.
Vai ser uma tosta hoje


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2006 às 12:06)

boas
hoje tive minima de 19,2ºC e neste momento tenho 26,5ºC já está a ficar quentinho


----------



## Fil (3 Jun 2006 às 16:48)

Eu tive minima de 9,7ºC e agora tenho 24,4ºC que é a máxima até ao momento. A humidade é de 20%


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2006 às 18:31)

até queima aqui, neste momento tenho a maxima 33,1ºC 26% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2006 às 19:03)

A máxima aqui ficou em 26,2ºC. 
Neste momento 25,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (3 Jun 2006 às 20:19)

Melgaço,
Máxima de hj 30.5 
Mínima 15.5

Agora 27.1ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2006 às 21:31)

máxima de hoje 33,2ºc vamos ver se amanha bate o dia mais quente do ano aqui.agora 26,7ºc.


----------



## Fil (4 Jun 2006 às 01:38)

Eu tive máxima de 25,0ºC, agora as temperaturas devem aumentar progressivamente  

Agora 15,4ºC / 38% / 1025.0hPa


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2006 às 10:55)

A temperatura continua a subir.
Mínima hoje.
Em casa: 11,5ºC
Estação meteorológica: 10,8ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2006 às 11:09)

boas
hoje ninguém diria que irá fazer o calor de ontem!!neste momento 23,8ºc espero que se mantenha por baixo vou para a praia e não quero torrar
mínima foi de 18,7ºc...


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2006 às 17:42)

Hoje está mais quente, já chegou a 27,9ºC e nos próximos dias a temperatura deve continuar a subir.


----------



## Fil (4 Jun 2006 às 17:46)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Hoje está mais quente, já chegou a 27,9ºC e nos próximos dias a temperatura deve continuar a subir.



Eu tive 26,2ºC de máxima  

Agora tenho 25,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2006 às 17:50)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tive 26,2ºC de máxima
> 
> Agora tenho 25,9ºC.



Ai é sempre mais fresco  

Eu agora tenho 27,6ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Jun 2006 às 20:00)

Afinal a máxima ainda subiu para os 26,5ºC  

Agora tenho ainda 25,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2006 às 20:09)

hoje para meu espanto a temperatura desceu máxima de hoje 30,8ºc o vento feche sentir principalmente no fim da tarde, na praia da Tróia levantou-se um vendaval foi a debandada total neste momento tenho 27,1ºc


----------



## Minho (4 Jun 2006 às 20:12)

Melgaço 04/06/2006 
Máx. 31.5
Min. 15.5

Temp. Actual 28.3


----------



## Seringador (4 Jun 2006 às 22:39)

hoje esteve brasa, 32,4ºC, agora tenho 24,2ºC exterior e 24.6 interior, as casas cada vez vão ficando mais quentes 
O pico será dia 6,7 e 8 com probabilidades  de subirem até aos 35ºC na maior parte das cidades do território.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2006 às 13:33)

Mais um dia quente em perspectiva.
Mínima hoje:
Em casa: 11,2ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,2ºC


----------



## Serrano (5 Jun 2006 às 14:02)

Cerca das 14 horas, na zona baixa da Covilhã, estão 31 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Jun 2006 às 15:00)

Em Lisboa as 14.30 estavam perto de 32ºC, com humidade de 20%


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2006 às 19:01)

hoje a mínima foi de 18,2ºc e a máxima de 32,7ºc ficou aquém do esperado pelo segundo dia consecutivo neste momento tenho 30,8ºc


----------



## tozequio (5 Jun 2006 às 19:09)

Aqui como de costume mais quente do que o previsto pelo IM, cheguei a ter 34.1ºC


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2006 às 21:01)

Melgaço 05-10-2006
Temp. Máx.: 32.5ºC
Temp. Min.: 16.2ºC

Temp Actual: 27.7ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2006 às 23:11)

Quase 20ºC de amplitude térmica hoje.
Em casa: 11,2ºC / 30,3ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,2ºC /30,5ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Jun 2006 às 00:36)

Aqui tive 13,7ºC / 28,9ºC, como sempre minima mais alta e máxima mais baixa...

Agora estou com 19,8ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jun 2006 às 03:42)

boas

são 3.40h a minha modesta estação marca 23º

esta uma noite muito quente aqui em lisboa  

esta bom para beber umas, mas segunda feira não estou a ver onde 

abraços meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jun 2006 às 08:56)

Porto

8horas - 27ºC

Isto hoje promete....


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jun 2006 às 09:11)

Estranho hoje o IM não colocar a faixa litoral em alerta amarelo!!!  

Se calhar os 37ºC previstos pra braga e guimaraes não sejam nada de especial   

Enfim...


----------



## Seringador (6 Jun 2006 às 10:10)

Estão 27,3ºC e 28 HR, acho que só a partir dos 40ºC é que colocam algum alerta....


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jun 2006 às 10:34)

Ontem estava em alerta amarelo quase o pais todo!!

Pelos criterios do SAM devia estar quase igual a ontem os alertas...Esperemos pelo proximo update...


----------



## Seringador (6 Jun 2006 às 10:51)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Ontem estava em alerta amarelo quase o pais todo!!
> 
> Pelos criterios do SAM devia estar quase igual a ontem os alertas...Esperemos pelo proximo update...



É melhor esperar sentado!!


----------



## Fil (6 Jun 2006 às 12:59)

O dia de hoje promete ser mesmo muito quente, eu já estou em 27,9ºC e a minima foi de 16,9ºC.

O distrito de Braga devia estar em alerta laranja segundo os critérios estabelecidos:

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2006 às 13:09)

Em Melgaço a temperatura mínima foi muito mais alta que nos últimos dias: 19.3ºC. Mas não me parece que hoje se chegue, por estas bandas, aos 35 pq a temperatura neste momento ainda é de "só" 29.6ºC e o céu está a ficar completamente encoberto por nubens altas...


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2006 às 13:53)

boas
estou a ver que que esta manha esteve bem quente de norte a sul!!e a tarde promete....tive mínima de 18,6ºc e neste momento estão 29,0ºc 27% humidade, 1012hPa o céu está coberto por nuvens altas...


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2006 às 14:11)

Hoje a manhã foi muito quente.
Em casa: 17,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 16,0ºC
30,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2006 às 18:32)

a temperatura subiu só mesmo de manha!de tarde apenas subiu dois graus a máxima foi de 30,2ºc neste momento estão 27,6ºc.agora é vela a descer ate sábado mas depois aquece muito de novo


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2006 às 23:10)

Em Melgaço, apesar da nublosidade a temperatura máxima de hj foi de 33.8ºC.
A temperatura neste momento é de 25.0ºC
Com estas nuvens altas a radiação noturna será muito menor, e a temperatura mínima deve ficar no em pelo menos 20ºC. 
Está uma noite sufocante


----------



## Fil (7 Jun 2006 às 00:26)

Aqui também está abafado, 20,8ºC neste momento com 29,6ºC de máxima.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2006 às 00:35)

por aqui a noite tambem tá muito boa mas menos quente que ontem por esta hora neste momento 20,7ºc...


----------



## tozequio (7 Jun 2006 às 01:25)

Mais 1 dia quentinho por aqui, tive minima de 20.8 e máxima de 34.3 (exactamente igual à da Serra do Pilar   )

Felizmente o ar marítimo já chegou, há pouco estavam apenas 20.2


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2006 às 09:01)

Mais uma manhã quente.
Em casa: 17,3ºC
Estação meteorológica: 17,4ºC

Já levo 6 dias com mínima superior a 15ºC.

Por aqui, a temperatura deve começar a descer um pouco amanhã e assim deve continuar nos próximos dias.


----------



## Seringador (7 Jun 2006 às 11:12)

UFA!
Ainda bem que o ar condicionado foi ligado! 
24,2ºC


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 11:17)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> UFA!
> Ainda bem que o ar condicionado foi ligado!
> 24,2ºC



Ha disso ai no Porto????? Cheio de sorte....cá pela capital não ha nada dessas modernices...


----------



## tozequio (7 Jun 2006 às 15:17)

Por aqui "apenas" 27.0ºC.

Já dá para sair de casa


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jun 2006 às 17:06)

No porto também ligaram o ar condicionado...   Corre uma brisa marítima muito fresca... Já no meu office está uma brasa!!! 

O IM dava céu muito nublado e possibilidade de aguaceiros!!???  

Onde??? será q alguém teve essa sorte???

No Porto esteve e está um céu muito limpo.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2006 às 17:27)

Por aqui ainda não se fez sentir a descida da temperatura. A máxima até ao momento é de 31,8ºC.
Algumas nuvens durante o dia mas agora o céu está limpo.


----------



## Minho (7 Jun 2006 às 20:32)

Por Melgaço aqui a máxima ficou-se nos 29.7ºC e mínima em 19.4ºC.
Nas serras junto ao mar hoje já se observava a formação de nuvens nos topos devido à chegada de ar marítimo.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2006 às 20:36)

boas
aqui por Setúbal hoje nem uma nuvem para não variar  mínima foi de 19,3ºc e a máxima ficou-se pelos 28,5ºc.


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 23:15)

Aqui, por Braga, finalmente um dia menos abafado, com uma ligeira brisa de SW, e agora ao fim do dia, algumas neves dispersas.

Quando tiver instalada uma mini-estação meteorológica em minha casa, prometo dar dados mais concretos a nível de temperaturas.


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jun 2006 às 23:16)

Lá estou eu a delirar com as neves, mesmo em pleno Verão ... 

Queria dizer, algumas nuvens dispersas ...


----------



## Fil (8 Jun 2006 às 00:00)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Lá estou eu a delirar com as neves, mesmo em pleno Verão ...
> 
> Queria dizer, algumas nuvens dispersas ...



 

Aqui tive máxima de 29,9ºC e neste momento estou com 21,8ºC. Vai ser mais uma noite abafada pela frente sem conseguir dormir


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 11:50)

Boas está um dia de exclência de com céu azul lindo e umas formações de cumulus Castellanus a E do Porto o que é uma boa notícia, no que refere ao aumento da isntabilidade da atmosfera!


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2006 às 14:40)

Hoje já está um pouco mais fresco, ainda nem passou dos 30ºC.

Mínima hoje.
Em casa: 14,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 13,5ºC


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 17:51)

*Aquela depressão está outra vez activa*

Já repararam que a depressão a oeste de Portugal está de novo a re-organizar-se? 

Será que teremos a sorte de ela chegar cá em força nos próximos dias?
O mar continua de sudoeste (0,5 mt) e calmo como se pode observar em www.beachcam.pt , mas já tenho saudades dum bom temporal.


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 18:28)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Já repararam que a depressão a oeste de Portugal está de novo a re-organizar-se?
> 
> Será que teremos a sorte de ela chegar cá em força nos próximos dias?
> O mar continua de sudoeste (0,5 mt) e calmo como se pode observar em www.beachcam.pt , mas já tenho saudades dum bom temporal.



Penso que não existe hipótese de nos afectar (continente) de uma forma directa, contudo ajudará alimentar as camadas superiores da atmosfera com massas de ar mais húmidas e que ajudem a criar um forte gradiente térmico a 700 e 500hPa após FDS 
O vento continua de SW e normalmente são ventos que carregam humidade e estão associadas a depressões ou frentes mas, não desta vez só carregam humidade e qdo avançarem para N e dissipar-se-ão.


----------



## Seringador (8 Jun 2006 às 18:41)

Ou talvez  seja mais cedo como amanhã


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2006 às 20:35)

Cá por Melgaço a máxima hj foi de 28.7ºC e a mínima de 17.6.

Hoje não houve o mínimo sinal de formação de trovadas para além da formação de uns cúmulos diminutos..


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2006 às 21:25)

A avaliar pelas imagens de satelite a cordilheira Ibérica hj teve umas trovoadas espectaculares...


----------



## Luis França (8 Jun 2006 às 21:48)

*Curiosidades sismicas*

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos (Seringador).

Eu sei que não tem nada a ver com o tempo mas alguém já reparou na quantidade de sismos que houve hoje na Península?

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=home

Será que vamos ter mesmo animação num futuro próximo? 

Estaremos cá para ver e sentir ...


----------



## Fil (9 Jun 2006 às 01:57)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 28,6ºC e minima de 15,6ºC. Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2006 às 15:26)

Depois de muita desorganização durante a manhã começam agora a formarem-se importantes Cb... Vamos ver no que isto vai dar
Neste momento estão 26.ºC.


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Jun 2006 às 16:33)

Começou agora a chover em Tomar.
Ainda não é trovoada, mas já se vêem alguns cumulos.
E a chuva está a engrossar e o vento a levantar...


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 16:37)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos (Seringador).
> 
> Eu sei que não tem nada a ver com o tempo mas alguém já reparou na quantidade de sismos que houve hoje na Península?
> 
> ...



a actividade sismica nesta zona da Península é normal!! Estavamos muito mal se nao houvesse libertação de energia por parte destes pequenos sismos!!


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 16:37)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Começou agora a chover em Tomar.
> Ainda não é trovoada, mas já se vêem alguns cumulos.
> E a chuva está a engrossar e o vento a levantar...




A imagem de radar mostra isso mesmo!!!  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:01)

Boas estas nuvens são de chuva orográfica pode estar a chover na minha casa e na do vizinho não, é um exagero mas é para exemplificar!
Neste momento muito nublado por cb a SE e vê-se algumas formações para o Mar que se começam organizar


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:16)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos (Seringador).
> 
> Eu sei que não tem nada a ver com o tempo mas alguém já reparou na quantidade de sismos que houve hoje na Península?
> 
> ...



De nada Luis!
Bom link!
mas penso que a médio prazo vamos ter um susto, o que aconteceu em dez. 2004 vai ter repercusões, imaginem uma bola de lama seca e fraturada pela secura...mas isso é outo assunto 

27ºC ext. 24.3 int  50% HR


----------



## Luis França (9 Jun 2006 às 17:25)

*Lá se foi o fds de praia*

Em princípio iremos ter animação para o fds; quem queria ir a banhos amanhã terá que contar com "algumas" nuvens como mostra o satélite

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/~idds/images/out/SDDI-20060609-1500-BNW-08-VIS006-02-600.jpg

Quanto aos sismos na Ibéria ainda bem que a pressão é aliviada de tempos a tempos, mas em Dezembro houve 2 sismos entre os Açores e Portugal (5.2 e 5.4) perto da superfície e ninguém falou neles (devia ser para não assustar os tugas). Só falam neles quando a população os sente, caso contrário, não há informação de espécie nenhuma. Houve tb 3 sismos na Madeira entre 4.2 e 4.6 nesse período e ficaram todos mt caladinhos. Foi só um desabafo.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jun 2006 às 17:38)

Aqui pela Covilhã começou a chover por volta das 17.30h, com gotas bem grossas, mas não parece que vá aguentar muito tempo, no entanto fez a temperatura baixar para perto dos 20 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:39)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Em princípio iremos ter animação para o fds; quem queria ir a banhos amanhã terá que contar com "algumas" nuvens como mostra o satélite
> 
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/~idds/images/out/SDDI-20060609-1500-BNW-08-VIS006-02-600.jpg
> 
> Quanto aos sismos na Ibéria ainda bem que a pressão é aliviada de tempos a tempos, mas em Dezembro houve 2 sismos entre os Açores e Portugal (5.2 e 5.4) perto da superfície e ninguém falou neles (devia ser para não assustar os tugas). Só falam neles quando a população os sente, caso contrário, não há informação de espécie nenhuma. Houve tb 3 sismos na Madeira entre 4.2 e 4.6 nesse período e ficaram todos mt caladinhos. Foi só um desabafo.



Desabafa à vontade Luis 
Concordo contigo só lhes interessa a informação qdo existe perigo e depois de ele acontecer 
Esses dois na Josephine foram um aviso


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:41)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Aqui pela Covilhã começou a chover por volta das 17.30h, com gotas bem grossas, mas não parece que vá aguentar muito tempo, no entanto fez a temperatura baixar para perto dos 20 graus.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Ao menos dá para acalmar as prespectivas de incêndios


----------



## Luis França (9 Jun 2006 às 18:17)

*Da Ericeira a Sagres*

Ainda se mantém algum céu azul na costa ocidental até Sagres; algumas nuvens densas, mas nada de chuva por estes lados. Sopra uma brisa quase vento mas perfeitamente suportável para tomar uns bons banhos de mar e de sol.

http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=52

Em Lisboa não chove (por enquanto) e até faz sol e no Algarve idem

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm

Temp. ext - 22º


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2006 às 19:17)

Em Melgaço estão 25.4ºC. Os Cbs chegaram a libertar alguns chuviscos mas não se ouviu nem um trovão...   e a esta hora já se dissiparam praticamente.
Mal posso esperar por segunda-feira à tarde


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2006 às 20:47)

Algumas trovoadas hoje.
Aqui ainda choveu um pouco durante a tarde.
Máximas hoje.
Em casa: 26,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 26,0ºC


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 22:37)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas estas nuvens são de chuva orográfica pode estar a chover na minha casa e na do vizinho não, é um exagero mas é para exemplificar!



Bem foi o que aconteceu em Coimbra as pessoas do outro lado da cidade velha nem se aperceberam que tinha caído uma tromba de água


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2006 às 22:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem foi o que aconteceu em Coimbra as pessoas do outro lado da cidade velha nem se aperceberam que tinha caído uma tromba de água



Uma tromba de água?


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 22:53)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Uma tromba de água?



Sim deu na SIC e um homem que ia a passar levou susto quando junto à rua houve um desabamento numas fundações de uma construção e levou na enxurrada, ele ficou bem mas imagino o precalço


----------



## Fil (9 Jun 2006 às 23:35)

Eu aqui registei 1,5 mm de precipitação, esperava mais...  

A minha máxima foi de 24,8ºC e agora mesmo estou com 17,2ºC.


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 23:45)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu aqui registei 1,5 mm de precipitação, esperava mais...
> 
> A minha máxima foi de 24,8ºC e agora mesmo estou com 17,2ºC.


Vais ter mais durante a semana que vem


----------



## tozequio (9 Jun 2006 às 23:57)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem foi o que aconteceu em Coimbra as pessoas do outro lado da cidade velha nem se aperceberam que tinha caído uma tromba de água



É verdade, o meu pai que esteva mesmo no centro da cidade de Gaia disse-me que caiu uma chuvinha miudinha, que molhou completamente o chão. Por aqui caiu meia dúzia de gotas, que secaram ao fim de 2 minutos


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:01)

Pois é, aqui por Braga, nem vestígios de trovoada ou chuviscos.
Continuamos com uma série impressionante de dias consecutivos com precipitação 0,0 mm.
É pena não haver ninguém de Miranda do Douro, para poder ter informação real-time das condições atmosféricas lá em cima.
Impressionantes aquelas células convectivas sobre Espanha, que se viram hoje nas imagens de satélite!!!

Daqui a pouco, vou dar um salto aos nossos colegas espanhóis ... devem estar com grande agitação hoje ... pode ser que tenham umas imagens das tormentas castelhanas desta tarde.

Durante a tarde, verifiquei a evolução daquela célula sobre Coimbra, mas é curioso que sobre Bragança, não me pareceu ver nada, no entanto, como Fil diz, chegou a trovejar e a cair algumas gotas !

Até já!


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2006 às 01:44)

Em Valhadolid ainda lhe cairam 19 mm até ás 18h!

E em Coimbra...


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2006 às 09:56)

A estação meteorológica de Bragança registou 3 mm.

Temperatura mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 12,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,4ºC


----------



## Luis França (10 Jun 2006 às 11:09)

*Um sismo médio/forte a N de Bragança*



			
				Seringador disse:
			
		

> Concordo contigo só lhes interessa a informação qdo existe perigo e depois de ele acontecer
> Esses dois na Josephine foram um aviso



E hoje houve outro a norte de Bragança às 06:18 AM de intensidade 4.7 , a 10km de profundidade, o que equivale a dizer, quase superficial.
Vamos ver se os media dizem alguma coisa; parecia que estávamos a adivinhar  

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERT/INFOJC241.jpg

Um aparte: já repararam que quando a zona das ilhas Fiji + Tonga treme (são os antípodas da região entre os açores e Ibéria) quase sempre 6 a 9 horas depois aqui qq coisa estremece e vice-versa?


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2006 às 14:27)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> E hoje houve outro a norte de Bragança às 06:18 AM de intensidade 4.7 , a 10km de profundidade, o que equivale a dizer, quase superficial.
> Vamos ver se os media dizem alguma coisa; parecia que estávamos a adivinhar
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERT/INFOJC241.jpg
> ...




Já viram a sucessão de sismos na falha de Lugo nos últimos 30 dias? Esta falha já provocou um sismo de 5.2 em 1997...


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2006 às 19:01)

boas
tive ausente estas dias mas já vi que ouve alguma actividade no norte e centro ali no Alentejo não fez nadinha apenas algumas nuvens mais densas mas nada de convecçoes.É com mto agrado que vejo que para a semana o potencial para uma boa actividade é grande!! 
estamos cá para ver isso...
temperatura act. 26,4ºc


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2006 às 15:06)

boas
aqui aqueceu hoje mínima 17,8ºc e neste momento 29ºc céu limpinho está bom para ir para a rua ver o jogo ke é para onde vou agora força Portugal que a força teja conosco


----------



## Fil (11 Jun 2006 às 16:16)

Ontem tive a máxima mais baixa do mês com  uns agradáveis 23,9ºC graças a nebulosidade. Hoje tive minima de 13,9ºC (12,0ºC na estação) e actualmente estão 27,9ºC com céu com algumas nuvens e bastante vento.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 22:42)

Hoje tive uma excelente tarde de praia...Calor o suficiente para não fritar


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jun 2006 às 00:12)

boas 

a minha estação marca agora 21º 

esteve um dia quente aqui em lx deu para apanhar uma cor

abraços meteo


----------



## Fil (12 Jun 2006 às 02:12)

Aqui a máxima chegou aos 28,8ºC. Esta noite vai ser abafada por aqui, já são as 2:13 e ainda tenho 20,6ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2006 às 10:21)

Mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 16,1ºC
Estação meteorológica: 15,0ºC

Ontem
Em casa: 13,4ºC / 30,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 12,0ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2006 às 10:39)

As trovoadas já “andam” perto.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 14:04)

O estofex já menciona o começar da festa para daqui a uma horas e 48h o pico da mesma 
" Portugal, western Spain

A few 100's of J/kg of weakly-capped CAPE are expected to form in the area. Scattered convective storms should form during the day. Given inverted-V-like forecast soundings, isolated strong downbursts are possible, possibly approaching severe levels in places. "


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2006 às 16:54)

Já temos a trovoada mas ainda sem chuva.


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2006 às 18:32)

Voltou a trovoada, agora também com chuva. A temperatura caiu para 23,3ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jun 2006 às 18:56)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Voltou a trovoada, agora também com chuva. A temperatura caiu para 23,3ºC.



Em Lisboa não temos nada disso...


----------



## tozequio (12 Jun 2006 às 19:23)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Em Lisboa não temos nada disso...



Em Gaia também não...


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2006 às 19:27)

Acalmou um pouco, embora ainda troveje e a chuva tenha parado.
Chegou a chover com alguma intensidade e nessa altura a temperatura caiu para 18,7ºC. 
20,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (12 Jun 2006 às 23:46)

Eu recolhi 4,7 mm de precipitação, nada mau  

A máxima foi de 28,0ºC. Agora tenho 19,1ºC e consigo ver trovoadas a noroeste e talvez venham acompanhadas de chuva, a ver se se aproximam um pouco


----------



## Fil (12 Jun 2006 às 23:53)




----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2006 às 00:03)

Há raios a NO e também a Sul, já se voltam a ouvir os trovões. 
Aqui em casa a máxima chegou a 30,4ºC.
20,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2006 às 00:12)

Que maravilha. Fogo de artifício gratis!!   
Têm máquinas fotográficas e um tripé? Saquem fotos!


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2006 às 00:15)

Sim, vêem-se bem os raios. A trovoada já está muito próxima, praticamente sobre a cidade.


----------



## Fil (13 Jun 2006 às 00:15)

Ganda chuvada que tá a cair agora    

Não consigo apanhar os raios


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2006 às 00:17)

Estou mesmo a dormir. Cheguei agora do cinema e ainda não tinha reparado que se tinha formado uma trovoada a sul de Braga....


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2006 às 00:21)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Ganda chuvada que tá a cair agora
> 
> Não consigo apanhar os raios



Não consegues controlar a velocidade de obturação da máquina?


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2006 às 00:25)

Cá por Braga não está nada mal.... um relâmpago de 6 em 6 segundos. A trovoada deve estar a 10 km da cidade


----------



## Fil (13 Jun 2006 às 01:03)

Consigo, lá capturei alguns raios a muito custo 

A melhor foi esta







 

 



Houve muitas que ficaram tremidas, não tenho tripé.

Só desta chuvada, curta mas intensa, foram mais 4,2 mm


----------



## Fil (13 Jun 2006 às 01:38)

Pelo radar espanhol (já que o português é uma piada...), também está a cair bem sobre o Minho!


----------



## Luis França (13 Jun 2006 às 01:50)

*cuidado com as máquinas digitais*

Não se esqueçam que as máquinas digitais podem pifar com as descargas eléctricas (é um equipamento electrónico, como tal, se a trovoada está perto além de pifarem ainda podem servir de pára-raios...à trovoada, por isso tenham cuidado); falo por experiência própria pq já estraguei uma máquina mas não fritei por estava longe.

Mesmo assim acho a foto mt boa, dada a perigosidade da experiência. Com 100 ASA (digital ou não), f:8/11 e pose (=B); costumam ficar mt boas. Continuem


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jun 2006 às 02:11)

Boas Fotos FIL!!!

Em Lx tudo normal...quer dizer...nem por isso...está animada a noite do santo antoninho!!

Pelo castelo e alfama a animação é garantida!! VIm de lá agora!!


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2006 às 09:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Consigo, lá capturei alguns raios a muito custo
> 
> A melhor foi esta
> 
> ...



Parabens sem tripé as fotos estão magníficas! Boa estreia como storm chaser 

Por Braga a trovoada foi bastante importante. À 1 hora da manhã passou uma trovoada com sentido Sul Norte, a Oeste de Braga com uma cadência de relâmpagos que há muito tempo não via. Por vezes nem 2 segundos de intervalo havia entre os relâmpagos.

O resto da noite não sei o que se passou porque estive a dormir mas hoje está o chão todo molhado e o céu apresenta-se muito escuro para Sudoeste....


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 09:27)

Boas,

Excelente fotoi FIL, ontem rebombou para estes lados forte e feio e granda chuvada ontem e hoje de manhã, alél do iluminar dos céus!! 

Em Famalicão é que aconteceu um fenómeno " Tromba d'água" mas para mim foi um F0 que desceu da célula que ali passou mas, o melhor está para vir entre hoje e amanhã!


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 09:33)

Aquela célula que se está a formar a N da Madeira vai fazer estragos 




E agora vai ser a Bacia do Sado afectada e depois o fluxo migrará para NNE


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 09:46)

O wind shear está entre os 30 e 40 Kts 0-6 Km 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 09:58)

O ESTOFEX tem o nível um de alerta.
...western Iberian peninsula...

GFS keeps producing deep convection with large precip quantities in an area with more than 15-20 m/s deep layer shear and >150-250 m2/s2 SREH (confirmed by very strong veering of wind with height in Gibraltar). NMM is less positive about SREH. Expect clustered storms, a few storms may be supercells and drop large hail and severe gusts. Convergence in SW Spain and divergent upper flow create the required lift. A very strong cap was however present in the Gibraltar sounding the previous day at 12Z, but expect abundant lift to erode it.

Mas estão a esquecer-se da alimentação das diferente massas de ar junto à faixa Litoral do continente e mencionando somente ESPANHA


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 11:23)

Bem começou a trovojar e o céu está escuro como breu... não vos disse que existiam boas possibilidades convectivas par est época como há alguns anos não havia


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 11:39)

Bruno não tens umas fotos do evento de Famalicão?


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 11:52)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bruno não tens umas fotos do evento de Famalicão?



Infelizmente!!!   Imagina lá tu q n tinha a minha máquina!
tava eu na bancada qd comecei a ver uns trovões, e logo ali começaram pessoas a sair. mais tarde, ouvi num telefonema que ali perto já chovia a cantaros. por isso, entretanto eu saí. Ainda não tinha chegado ao carro e já está a descambar uma chuvada muito muito intensa, relampagos e vento muito forte. Hoje de manha vim a saber q houve confusão com as pessoas a sair a correr do estadio e pelo menos duas pessoas magoaram-se.

Kero ver ver é o tamanho das árvores arrancadas.

foi forte!


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 11:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bruno não tens umas fotos do evento de Famalicão?




A instabilidade era muita. Via-se o céu completamente nublado e preenchido de relampagos.
Depois penso o que aconteceu foi como já o disseste, a instabilidade desceu tipo tornado arrancando árvores de grande porte. infelizmente n deu pra ver e tb era quase 1 da madrugada. em poucos minutos as estradas estavam alagadas!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jun 2006 às 12:05)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> A instabilidade era muita. Via-se o céu completamente nublado e preenchido de relampagos.
> Depois penso o que aconteceu foi como já o disseste, a instabilidade desceu tipo tornado arrancando árvores de grande porte. infelizmente n deu pra ver e tb era quase 1 da madrugada. em poucos minutos as estradas estavam alagadas!



A animação anda toda lá para cima :P :P :P

Também quero.....  

As 12.05 o IM tem o país todo em ALerta Amarelo devido a : Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 12:07)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> A animação anda toda lá para cima :P :P :P
> 
> Também quero.....
> 
> As 12.05 o IM tem o país todo em ALerta Amarelo devido a : Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.




Amanha vai a tocar a todos


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jun 2006 às 12:13)

Já agora...

Olhem que coloridos que nós estamos  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 12:17)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Já agora...
> 
> Olhem que coloridos que nós estamos
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp




Finalmente alguma animação


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 12:21)

Boas

Amanhã é que vão ser elas.....   
Vamos ter se calhar mais notícias semelhantes!


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 12:40)

Um Panorama geral!
http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/1024/n1bcurr.jpg


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2006 às 14:15)

Esta manhã já tivemos trovoada. Neste momento chove e a temperatura está em 16,4ºC.

Mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 15,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 15,0ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2006 às 14:16)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Consigo, lá capturei alguns raios a muito custo
> 
> A melhor foi esta
> 
> ...



Bonitas fotos. 
A trovoada à noite é ainda mais espectacular.


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 15:08)

Bem a principal actividade está a deslocar-se do centro para o Norte e a Madeira tb é de salientar.
http://www.meteorologica.info/Euro30lightning.htm


----------



## ABatalha (13 Jun 2006 às 16:32)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Infelizmente!!!   Imagina lá tu q n tinha a minha máquina!
> tava eu na bancada qd comecei a ver uns trovões, e logo ali começaram pessoas a sair. mais tarde, ouvi num telefonema que ali perto já chovia a cantaros. por isso, entretanto eu saí. Ainda não tinha chegado ao carro e já está a descambar uma chuvada muito muito intensa, relampagos e vento muito forte. Hoje de manha vim a saber q houve confusão com as pessoas a sair a correr do estadio e pelo menos duas pessoas magoaram-se.
> 
> Kero ver ver é o tamanho das árvores arrancadas.
> ...



Pela notícia do Portugal Diário o evento de Famalicão acabou por provocar 17 feridos!
*
"O mau tempo e o pânico gerado pela queda de colunas de som provocaram ferimentos em 17 pessoas que assistiam ao desfile das marchas de Santo António, em Famalicão, disse hoje à Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntário locais. 

Segundo a fonte, os feridos - o mais grave dos quais apresentava uma fractura numa perna - foram transportados para os hospitais de Famalicão e de Braga. 

Decorria o desfile das marchas Antoninas no estádio de futebol local, quando, cerca das 00:40, uma trovoada, acompanhada de chuvas e vento muito fortes, terá feito cair uma coluna de som. 

«As pessoas assustaram-se, quiseram fugir e começaram a atropelar-se e a cair das bancadas do estádio», explicou à Lusa fonte dos Voluntários de Famalicão. 

Esta corporação transportou 14 dos dezassete feridos, tendo os restantes sido transportados pelos Voluntários Famalicenses."*


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Jun 2006 às 16:32)

Boa tarde a todos deste fórum, agradecia que me explicassem como se pode publicar fotos neste fórum 
Obrigada 
jf


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 16:35)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde a todos deste fórum, agradecia que me explicassem como se pode publicar fotos neste fórum
> Obrigada
> jf



Boa tarde João.

Podes alojar neste site http://www.imageshack.us/  e depois esolhes o link para fóruns


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 16:41)

Não sei se repararam mas 11/12, ás 00.30 tivemos a lua cheia mais baixa no horizonte desde há décadas, sendo que no passado Dezembro estve no seu ponto mais alto tb de há décadas, o oposto. A lua muda 19º por ano e demora 18 anos e meio para completar o ciclo!

Será que vamos ter algum benefíco com este dado?


----------



## ABatalha (13 Jun 2006 às 16:59)

Por acaso reparei, estava enorme e alaranjada; um espectáculo.

A tradição diz que uma lua grande no horizonte significa algo?


----------



## ABatalha (13 Jun 2006 às 17:06)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Infelizmente!!!   Imagina lá tu q n tinha a minha máquina!
> tava eu na bancada qd comecei a ver uns trovões, e logo ali começaram pessoas a sair. mais tarde, ouvi num telefonema que ali perto já chovia a cantaros. por isso, entretanto eu saí. Ainda não tinha chegado ao carro e já está a descambar uma chuvada muito muito intensa, relampagos e vento muito forte. Hoje de manha vim a saber q houve confusão com as pessoas a sair a correr do estadio e pelo menos duas pessoas magoaram-se.
> 
> Kero ver ver é o tamanho das árvores arrancadas.
> ...



Notícia da Rádio Antena do Minho:

*Tromba de Agua abate-se sobre Famalicão ontem á noite durante o desfile das marchas populares de Santo António. Duas dezenas de feridos provocados por situações de pânico e quedas de arvores 13-06-2006 

Um tromba de agua caiu ontem á noite em Famalicão semeou o pânico e provocou pelo menos duas dezenas de feridos entre os espectadores que se encontravam no estádio a assistir ás marchas antoninas.
O comandante dos bombeiros de Famalicão disse que a tromba de agua acompanhada de ventos fortes fez cair arvores e outro material no estádio causando pelo menos vinte feridos.
Um deles foi transferido para o hospital de S.Marcos em Braga mas sem apresentar ferimentos graves.
Algumas testemunhas disseram que o trovejar foi depois acompanahdo de uma chuva quase gelada.
Os cerca de dois mil espectadores das marchas quiseram fugir mas acabaram muitos deles por se precipitarem pelas escadas,outros foram atingidos por ramos de árvores.  
*


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 17:10)

Pelo menos 4 árvores de grande porte cairam ontem por volta da 1hora da madrugada, em V.N famalicão. 
Num dos jardins da cidade (parque 1º de maio)





Fonte: TVI


----------



## Serrano (13 Jun 2006 às 17:11)

Encontro-me na zona baixa da Covilhã, onde a temperatura ronda os 20 graus com alguns aguaceiros que têm sido pouco duradouros. Ontem, pelo início da noite também esteve a chover (trovoada), mas nada de especial, foram escassos minutos.

Suadações serranas.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 17:18)

Ainda em famalicão na noite de ontem

_As duas corporações da cidade receberam dezenas de chamadas de socorro para ocorrências e não conseguiram responder a todas.
Registaram-se pelo menos *oito inundações em casas*. O caso mais grave foi em Brufe, mas ficou resolvido em pouco tempo.
*Quatro habitações viram também os seus telhados desabar*, sendo que os casos mais graves se verificaram em Calendário e Brufe.
Registo ainda para cerca de uma dezena de quedas de árvores. Especial nota para a rotunda 1º de Maio onde a *queda de seis árvores *derrubou a cerca do lago ali existente. Os patos tentaram fugir, o que obrigou os bombeiros a ter de colocar arame no lago para evitar que os animais desaparecessem.
Nota ainda para dois acidentes de viação causados pelo mau tempo. *Foi nas estradas nacionais 206 e 14*. Resultaram dois feridos ligeiros e um de média gravidade._ 

In: Jornal Opinião Pública


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 17:40)

ABatalha disse:
			
		

> Por acaso reparei, estava enorme e alaranjada; um espectáculo.
> 
> A tradição diz que uma lua grande no horizonte significa algo?


 Um verão abrasador mas não é regra


----------



## Seringador (13 Jun 2006 às 17:57)

Segundo os GFS amanhã a região centro/sul é que vai ocorrer precipitação!


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2006 às 23:22)

boas pessoal...
o meu PC lembrou-se de pifar logo agora que temos esta actividade toda por cima de nossas cabeças mas graças a deus já está arranjado e pelo ke vejo a tempo a maior actividade para estas zonas está aguardado para amanha , quinta e ainda sexta feira por aqui a meio da tarde passou uma pequena trovoada ao lado de Setúbal cairão foi umas pingas que nem vos conto eu por acaso estava na rua e via as pingas a cair à minha frente como de fossem pedras de gelo tal o tamanho  máxima do dia 26,6ºc  foi um lindo dia espero ver melhor nos próximos dias!!!


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2006 às 00:53)

A previsão do I.M era de 31ºC mas a máxima em Bragança ficou-se nos 20,8ºC na estação e em 20,1ºC aqui em minha casa  

Actualmente tenho 16,8ºC, o céu está bastante nublado e pelo radar quem sabe se não cai mais qualquer coisa dentro de umas horas. No litoral norte está a cair bem.

A ver se amanhã então o centro e sul tem mais sorte


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 03:07)

acabou de fazer aqui uma das MAIORES trovoadas que alguma vez vi na vida e não estou a exagerar nesta altura ainda se ouvem os trovões mas era 2horas quando começou ao longe era um festival de relâmpagos mas ainda conseguiu ficar mais intenso eu contei num minuto para cima de 50 relâmpagos era complicado de contar Pq. eram de vários lados cheguei a ter trovoada a leste a oeste e a sul e mais tarde a norte completamente rodeado de relâmpagos  ouve um que caio mesmo muito perto da minha casa eu viu cair logo na minha frente por cima do prédio da frente ai um segundo depois deu um estalo enorme foi mesmo em cima parece que ainda estou a ver branco fiquei maravilhado é mesmo daquelas trovoadas que só se vê de 5 em 5 anos ou mais!!!a ultima igual ou parecida foi há mais anos!!nesta altura chove moderadamente o vento esta fraco mas durante a trovoada esteve forte! temperatura actual:20,7ºc


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 03:32)

http://www.fvalk.com/images/Day_image/METEOSAT-8-0000-EUR.jpg


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 08:47)

Apesar de hoje acordar com a trovoada, parece-me o norte hoje vai escapar à maior intensidade de chuva e trovoada.  

esta noite parece q lisboa meteu agua


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 09:00)

Bem... Hoje o IM põe os distritos do Porto, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria e Portalegre com *alerta laranja devido à chuva e alerta amarelo pela trovoada *

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 09:07)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Bem... Hoje o IM põe os distritos do Porto, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria e Portalegre com *alerta laranja devido à chuva e alerta amarelo pela trovoada *
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



O que passou em Lisboa e região centro está a vir na direcção do litoral Norte, mais propriamente F. fa Foz, Aveiro e Porto. daqui a uma horita os céus vão-se zangar  
está em fase de enfraquecimento mas, mm assim a coisa promete, reparem como se desenvolveu uma só célula desde o Algarve até à região de Lisboa e Vale do tejo. 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 09:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> A previsão do I.M era de 31ºC mas a máxima em Bragança ficou-se nos 20,8ºC na estação e em 20,1ºC aqui em minha casa



francamente não sei onde é que ele foram buscar essas temperaturas


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jun 2006 às 09:50)

miguel disse:
			
		

> acabou de fazer aqui uma das MAIORES trovoadas que alguma vez vi na vida e não estou a exagerar nesta altura ainda se ouvem os trovões mas era 2horas quando começou ao longe era um festival de relâmpagos mas ainda conseguiu ficar mais intenso eu contei num minuto para cima de 50 relâmpagos era complicado de contar Pq. eram de vários lados cheguei a ter trovoada a leste a oeste e a sul e mais tarde a norte completamente rodeado de relâmpagos  ouve um que caio mesmo muito perto da minha casa eu viu cair logo na minha frente por cima do prédio da frente ai um segundo depois deu um estalo enorme foi mesmo em cima parece que ainda estou a ver branco fiquei maravilhado é mesmo daquelas trovoadas que só se vê de 5 em 5 anos ou mais!!!a ultima igual ou parecida foi há mais anos!!nesta altura chove moderadamente o vento esta fraco mas durante a trovoada esteve forte! temperatura actual:20,7ºc




Tava a dormir....


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 09:59)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Tava a dormir....



  
  
E ninguém conseguiu tirar umas fotos!!!


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 10:02)

A situação da madrugada de hoje em análise de satélite 

Vapor de água:




Imagem Infrared




AVN



Precipitação


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 10:13)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade, 18,2ºC e parece de noite!

Este loop está fixe! 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/loop-rb.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 10:15)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> A situação da madrugada de hoje em análise de satélite
> 
> Q belas imagens...
> 
> Entretanto no Porto está a chover com forte intensidade. mas trovoadas nada, para já.


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 10:23)

O radar do IM mostra às 08:30h que a cintura de precipitação a Sul do Porto e que neste momento está sobre o Porto! 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 11:47)

Por aqui só agora é que começam a cair os primeiros pingos. 20,7ºC neste momento (quase a máxima de ontem).

Mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 16,2ºC
Estação meteorológica: 16,1ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2006 às 12:01)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Por aqui só agora é que começam a cair os primeiros pingos.



Agora caiem gotas bem gordas com trovoada


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 12:08)

Chove agora com alguma intensidade e também troveja. A temperatura caiu para 18,2ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 12:12)

no porto... depois da chuva forte... agora acalmou. o céu está mais claro agora.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 12:12)

aqui agora chove mas desta vez não tem trovoada minima foi 17,8ºc neste momento está em 21,6ºc 1009hpa.


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 12:26)

Por aqui também já está a aclamar. Nestes últimos minutos registei a temperatura mais baixa do dia com 16,1ºC (1 décima mais baixa que esta manhã).


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2006 às 12:34)

Já parou completamente  

Registei 1,5mm e por pouco que também não batia a minha minima de 16,4ºC. Agora estou com 16,7ºC em subida.


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 14:12)

Depois da tempestade a bonança!!!! já temos um céu azul aqui no porto.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 14:21)

aqui agora prepara-se para cair uma chuvada enorme o céu está negro e já se vem os relâmpagos  e está a fazer um autentico vendaval vai ser muito forte esta!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 14:39)

miguel disse:
			
		

> aqui agora prepara-se para cair uma chuvada enorme o céu está negro e já se vem os relâmpagos  e está a fazer um autentico vendaval vai ser muito forte esta!!!



tira umas fotos!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 16:19)

miguel disse:
			
		

> aqui agora prepara-se para cair uma chuvada enorme o céu está negro e já se vem os relâmpagos  e está a fazer um autentico vendaval vai ser muito forte esta!!!




então e esse temporal!!! correu bem?


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 19:10)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> então e esse temporal!!! correu bem?



 foi lindo relâmpagos a cair mesmo em cima da cidade e chuva torrencial durante um pouco mais de 30 minutos deu para provocar pequenas inundações perto de minha casa mas eu vivo numa zona alta na baixa foi bem pior aposto até Pq. ainda a chuva caia  com grande força e já se ouvia os bombeiros o vento antes do temporal foi muito forte e com rajadas esqueci-me de medir a velocidade do vento depois desse temporal já passarão por aqui mais 3 trovoadas e parece que vem ai outra!!! este é um dia para guardar na memoria


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 20:19)




----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jun 2006 às 20:52)

espectacular!!!  

Essa 3a foto das nuvens está fantástica  

Mais uma vez tivemos inundações urbanas... é este o planeamento das nossas cidades!!!


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 21:58)

Boas fotos, dá para ver que choveu bastante


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2006 às 22:19)

boas

bem ontem  noite aqui em lisboa  as 2 horas da manha o ceu estava sempre mas sempre iluminado  já estava na cama  quando o meu telemovel toca era 1 amigo a dizer para ir a janela  e quando vi toda aquela katrefada de raios 30 por minuto no minimo. sai de casa  e  

O QUE ERA AQUILO NUNCA TINHA VISTO TANTOS RAIOS POR MINUTO 

todos eles intranuvens, não sei se é assim que se diz  raios entre nuvens não se via os raios só a luz pois estava tapados por nuvens baixas.

temos imagens estou a fazer a reportagem para meter no forum 

GRANDE NOITE GRANDE NOITE AQUILO FOI UMA GRANDE NOITE 

Em relação a famalicão para mim tb foi um f0 ou um f1 pois uma tromba de agua arrancar aquelas arvores   mas com a natureza tudo é possivel.

bem vou preparar a reportagem 

abraços meteo


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 22:52)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> espectacular!!!
> 
> Essa 3a foto das nuvens está fantástica
> 
> Mais uma vez tivemos inundações urbanas... é este o planeamento das nossas cidades!!!



Boas fotos para registo! 
A 3ª foto é uma Cumulus mamatus, a mais bela nuvem a seguir a uma nuvem funil 

Já sabemos que é só construir e impermeabilizar


----------



## Seringador (14 Jun 2006 às 22:56)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> bem ontem  noite aqui em lisboa  as 2 horas da manha o ceu estava sempre mas sempre iluminado  já estava na cama  quando o meu telemovel toca era 1 amigo a dizer para ir a janela  e quando vi toda aquela katrefada de raios 30 por minuto no minimo. sai de casa  e
> 
> ...


Boas Ajrebelo!

Sortudo!  Estou curioso com a tua reportagem  
Mais uma vez o Sul teve a melhor parte é no verão e no Inverno


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:04)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> Em relação a famalicão para mim tb foi um f0 ou um f1 pois uma tromba de agua arrancar aquelas arvores   mas com a natureza tudo é possivel.



Também pode ter sido um Microburst, fenómeno violento associado a trovoadas.




Claro que uma tromba de água é que não foi 
Uma tromba de água é um tornado numa superfície líquida.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2006 às 23:09)

Claro que uma tromba de água é que não foi 
Uma tromba de água é um tornado numa superfície líquida.

  mas com a água que caiu 

aquilo devia parecer um oceano  

abraços meteo


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:23)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> Claro que uma tromba de água é que não foi
> Uma tromba de água é um tornado numa superfície líquida.
> 
> mas com a água que caiu
> ...


Sim, mas a chuva intensa foi acompanhada por vento muito forte.
O fenómeno responsável pela intensidade do vento pode ter sido um tornado, mas também pode ter sido um microburst. 
Parece ser fácil distinguir os dois fenómenos pelos estragos que provocam, em função do tipo dos ventos associado. Num tornado, os ventos são convergentes, no microburst divergentes.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2006 às 23:26)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Também pode ter sido um Microburst, fenómeno violento associado a trovoadas.
> 
> Claro que uma tromba de água é que não foi
> Uma tromba de água é um tornado numa superfície líquida.




Penso que vi há tempos um programa em que falavam desses microburst e da sua implicação na queda sem motivo aparente de alguns aviões comerciais na década de 70 e 80  nos Estados Unidos..



Belas fotos miguel... esses mamatus estão uma beleza. E as trevas apoderam-se de Setúbal   Parabens!


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:30)

Por aqui está a começar o fogo de artifício.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 23:35)

esta foi para terminar bem o dia!!!


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:35)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Penso que vi há tempos um programa em que falavam desses microburst e da sua implicação na queda sem motivo aparente de alguns aviões comerciais na década de 70 e 80  nos Estados Unidos..



È um fenómeno que pode ter esse tipo de implicações.


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:42)

Já tinha o espectáculo de luz e agora começa também o do som. 
Caem as primeiras gotas.


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2006 às 23:44)

miguel disse:
			
		

> esta foi para terminar bem o dia!!!



Um belo Cb Incus!! Tu e o Fil estão a ser os reporteres de honra do mês de Junho


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2006 às 23:44)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Belas fotos miguel... esses mamatus estão uma beleza. E as trevas apoderam-se de Setúbal   Parabens!




obrigado tinha que partilhar algumas fotos do magnifico dia de hoje espero ter oportunidade para tirar a uma grande trovoada mas que se veja os raios Pq. estas tem sido fortes mas não se vem os raios só se vê os clarões lá se vê um de vês em quando mas assim fica complicado para sacar umas boas fotos!!amanha vou para o Alentejo e só volto no domingo espero trazer boas fotos e quem sabe uma nuvem funil


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2006 às 23:48)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Já tinha o espectáculo de luz e agora começa também o do som.
> Caem as primeiras gotas.



fotos tira imagens disso  

abraço meteo


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2006 às 23:49)

Em Braga já começa a trovejar também e caem alguns pingos de água...
Pois, neste momento o Norte está a ser afectado por uma célula que surgiu no centro da península ibérica e dada a associação a uma depressão centrada no cabo São Vicente está a ser arrastada no sentido SE-NO... Esta massa nubosa não tem nenhuma relação com a que afectou o Sul do país durante o dia


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2006 às 23:58)

O IM tem quase todo o país em alerta laranja.
Aqui chove cada vez mais.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 00:01)

Ora viva a todos!

O espectáculo recomeçou de novo em Braga. Há cerca de quinze minutos que troveja e há relâmpagos, desta vez centrados a este. A Póvoa de Lanhoso e Vieira do Minho devem estar a apanhar com ela em cheio.

Um novo trovão agora mais forte.
Não querem acreditar, mas no prédio em frente ao meu, estão dois tipos em cima do telhado, agarrados a uma parabólica (concerteza a direccionarem a antena de forma a verem os jogos do Mundial), um agarrado a um telemóvel, e com o guarda-chuva aberto, não sei se é de ponta metálica. A poucos metros deles está uma grua e os raios cada vez mais perto.

O que passará pela cabeça desta gente !? Não percebem o perigo que correm?

Temos tido dias memoráveis, como (atrevo-me a dizer) não via há alguns anos ...

Já repararam nas imagens de satélite da Península, parece que estas Trovoadas são quase um exclusivo de Portugal, como rapidamente se formam células como a deste momento, que ocupa praticamente todo o Norte de Portugal. E como os relâmpagos são essencialmente intra-nuvens.


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 00:03)

Braga está neste momento por sob uma trovoada, se bem que é mais precipitação do que aparato eléctrico.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2006 às 00:06)

bem agora estou de olho naquela célula a SO do cabo de São Vicente espero que se desenvolva e que atinja o sul nas próximas horas creche linda creche


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 00:11)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Ora viva a todos!
> 
> Não querem acreditar, mas no prédio em frente ao meu, estão dois tipos em cima do telhado, agarrados a uma parabólica (concerteza a direccionarem a antena de forma a verem os jogos do Mundial), um agarrado a um telemóvel, e com o guarda-chuva aberto, não sei se é de ponta metálica. A poucos metros deles está uma grua e os raios cada vez mais perto.




Não é nada disso! Estiveram a ler a biografia do Benjamin Franklin e estão a tentar repetir as experiências


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2006 às 00:13)

Aqui intensifica-se a precipitação e a trovoada está cada vez mais perto. Penso que está a sul de onde me encontro e por isso não consigo ver os raios, só vejo os clarões que aparecem a cada 2 segundos mais ou menos!

O dia foi muito bom para o sul do país, na maioria das estações deve ter chovido mais hoje que a média normal.

De facto, já há bastante tempo que não havia uma situação como esta


----------



## Seringador (15 Jun 2006 às 00:43)

Bem de facto esta épca vai ser a mais convectiva desde há alguns anos como tenho vindo a prever, i.e à antiga e assim promete para um Outono.
Sou maluquinho (ainda nem chegou o verão e já estou a pensar no Outono)por teleconexões e, muitos especialistas defende ultimamente que uma  boa observação da primavera dá-nos dicas para uma previsão sasonal do outono  
Passou agora aqui uma célula que provocou trovoada e uns belos relâmpagos mas, aqui o tonanha não tirou uma foto de jeito 
Ela agora vai para Vila do Conde e é a mesma que estás a ver Fil é enorme e para os teus lado é que deve de estar a bombar  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=16&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2006 às 01:00)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem de facto esta épca vai ser a mais convectiva desde há alguns anos como tenho vindo a prever, i.e à antiga e assim promete para um Outono.
> Sou maluquinho (ainda nem chegou o verão e já estou a pensar no Outono)por teleconexões e, muitos especialistas defende ultimamente que uma  boa observação da primavera dá-nos dicas para uma previsão sasonal do outono
> Passou agora aqui uma célula que provocou trovoada e uns belos relâmpagos mas, aqui o tonanha não tirou uma foto de jeito
> Ela agora vai para Vila do Conde e é a mesma que estás a ver Fil é enorme e para os teus lado é que deve de estar a bombar
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=16&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Foi impressionante, quase meia hora de chuva intensa e trovoada ininterrupta   

Agora já acalmou bastante, principalmente a precipitação, mas a trovoada ainda continua mas mais ao longe. Não consegui tirar uma foto de jeito, gravei este video meio foleirote para quem quiser ver:

http://www.youtube.com/?v=GrSBRscNTxk

A temperatura caiu em picado, tinha 19,0ºC ás 00:05 e agora tenho 13,8ºC


----------



## Seringador (15 Jun 2006 às 01:07)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Foi impressionante, quase meia hora de chuva intensa e trovoada ininterrupta
> 
> Agora já acalmou bastante, principalmente a precipitação, mas a trovoada ainda continua mas mais ao longe. Não consegui tirar uma foto de jeito, gravei este video meio foleirote para quem quiser ver:
> 
> ...



espero que tenhamos estas depressões no Outono/Inverno e se fosse agora Janeiro seria tudo branco!! 
Agora podem ver como é importante registar estas decidas de temperatura para ajudar a compreender a possibilidade de cair neve com estas formações e descer quase 6ºC é impressionante!

Eu senti de facto o mais fresco e estavam 19,8ºC ás 21:00 e agora estão 16ºC é menos mas em altitude sente-se mais não é Fil


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 01:09)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Foi impressionante, quase meia hora de chuva intensa e trovoada ininterrupta
> 
> Agora já acalmou bastante, principalmente a precipitação, mas a trovoada ainda continua mas mais ao longe. Não consegui tirar uma foto de jeito, gravei este video meio foleirote para quem quiser ver:
> 
> ...



boas 

não vejo o video  

qual é o nome ? 

abraço meteo


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 01:13)

Parece que a célula afasta-se para o Atlântico.
Como estas celulas se formam numa questão de 1/2 horas pode ser que tenhamos surpresas durante a noite. Quem sabe!


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2006 às 01:15)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> não vejo o video
> 
> ...



Antes não dava mas agora já deve dar  

De qualquer modo o video não mostra muito da intensidade da precipitação e da velocidade a que caiam os raios. Aposto que esta tarde no sul ainda foi mais forte! 

A minha estação indica 12,9 mm de precipitação neste curto periodo de tempo. Agora tenho 13,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 02:01)

Em Braga a temperatura estabilizou em 20.9ºC desde há 1 hora.
Agora não chove nem troveja..


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jun 2006 às 02:02)

miguel disse:
			
		

>



      
Eu estava a caminho do algarve e passei por baixo desta célula ao pe de alcacer do Sal...Nunca tinha visto chover tanto...Não se via mais de 5m a frente...Andei a 40km/h na AE.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2006 às 10:48)

boas
aqui agora chove aquela célula a sul pensava que iria entrar durante a madrugada mas ainda não entrou!é bom sinal vai entrar mais para a tarde venha ela vai progredir de sul para norte mas sempre com mais força no sul e eu não tarda vou mais para baixo para a ver ainda com mais força mínima esta noite:17,8ºc neste momento:20,4ºc 1012hpa e 82%humidade


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 12:23)

Em toda a região de Lisboa, Setubal e Ribatejo estão a cair neste momento umas chuvadas valentes.
O IM já corrigiu os mapas de alerta e colocou todo o país em alerta amarelo.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2006 às 13:08)

por aqui esta tudo sequinho   durante a noite so se via raios e mais raios mas nada de aguaceiros, e a chamada trovoada seca, talvez devido a orografia o certo e que aki nao se registra precipitação 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp
aki nao chega nada lool


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2006 às 13:45)

Mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 13,5ºC
Estação meteorológica: 12,8ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2006 às 16:46)

Uma foto desta tarde.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 16:58)

boas

muito louca mesmo   100%

essa foto esta em 1º 

hoje como foi feriado nacional espero que o pessoal tenha tirado + algumas  

abraço meteo


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2006 às 16:59)

Mais duas fotos de mammatus.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:07)

Muito bem, Dan!  Excelentes fotos do céu transmontano.

Já agora, e esta pode ser também para o Spiritmind, no mapa das descargas eléctricas do INM há situações que por vezes não entendo. Por exemplo, ontem entre as 21h00 e as 00h00, verificaram-se vários raios nas zonas envolventes a Braga, no entanto, o mapa do INM tem a zona do Minho completamente limpa. Alguém me explica isto?

Outra dúvida: em termos de descarags eléctricas, para quem está a ver no céu uma trovoada, os + e os - significam alguma diferença. Ou seja, todos nos sinais, positivos e negativos, assinalados no mapa representam realmente descargas eléctricas?

Quem é o voluntário para me explicar isto?


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:36)

Atenção a essa célula que se está formando sobre o Porto e já atinge a peruferia sul do concelho de Braga. Parece estar em crescendo e não me admirava nada se daqui a uma hora, mais ou menos, Braga estivesse debaixo de intensa trovoada. Agora, temos festa todos os dias.


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 17:39)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Atenção a essa célula que se está formando sobre o Porto e já atinge a peruferia sul do concelho de Braga. Parece estar em crescendo e não me admirava nada se daqui a uma hora, mais ou menos, Braga estivesse debaixo de intensa trovoada. Agora, temos festa todos os dias.



Braga está a ficar rodeada de células. Estou mesmo agora a ver uma já em fase adiantada a Noroeste de Braga. Parece que hoje à noite vai fazer dia....


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 17:42)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Braga está a ficar rodeada de células. Estou mesmo agora a ver uma já em fase adiantada a Noroeste de Braga. Parece que hoje à noite vai fazer dia....



boas 

e nós aqui nada    

olha as imagens   

abraço meteo


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:44)

Minho, quando dizes que estás a ver uma célula a NW de Braga, referes-te apenas à tua visualização do céu, ou tens alguma imagem de satélite disponível com essa informação?


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 17:48)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Muito bem, Dan!  Excelentes fotos do céu transmontano.
> 
> Já agora, e esta pode ser também para o Spiritmind, no mapa das descargas eléctricas do INM há situações que por vezes não entendo. Por exemplo, ontem entre as 21h00 e as 00h00, verificaram-se vários raios nas zonas envolventes a Braga, no entanto, o mapa do INM tem a zona do Minho completamente limpa. Alguém me explica isto?
> 
> ...




Está relacionado com a polaridade do raio, se o raio foi no sentido da zona com carga negativa para a zona da carga positiva tem o símbolo (-) ou no caso inverso tem símbolo (+). Já li isso algures há muito tempo, espero que a memória não me esteja a trair...


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:48)

Já se ouvem os primeiros trovões em Braga, mas ainda a alguma distancia da cidade, numa orientação Sueste. Aguardemos pelos próximos minutos ...


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 17:49)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Minho, quando dizes que estás a ver uma célula a NW de Braga, referes-te apenas à tua visualização do céu, ou tens alguma imagem de satélite disponível com essa informação?



Da visualização. Para os lados de Adaúfe via-se perfeitamente à pouco um Cb Incus


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 17:58)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mais duas fotos de mammatus.




Dan fotos destas são simplesmente uma obra de arte da Natureza. Parabens!


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jun 2006 às 17:58)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Muito bem, Dan!
> Já agora, e esta pode ser também para o Spiritmind, no mapa das descargas eléctricas do INM há situações que por vezes não entendo. Por exemplo, ontem entre as 21h00 e as 00h00, verificaram-se vários raios nas zonas envolventes a Braga, no entanto, o mapa do INM tem a zona do Minho completamente limpa. Alguém me explica isto?



O mais provavel é aquilo não estar a funcionar a 100%!!    



> Outra dúvida: em termos de descarags eléctricas, para quem está a ver no céu uma trovoada, os + e os - significam alguma diferença. Ou seja, todos nos sinais, positivos e negativos, assinalados no mapa representam realmente descargas eléctricas?
> 
> Quem é o voluntário para me explicar isto?



Tudo são descargas electricas Isto é...raios... A única diferença é o sinal da carga do raio...(positiva +, ou negativa - ) . Aqui fica a explicação na página do INM.es   http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/rayos/ay_rayos2.html

e o mapa de trovoadas em espanha e portugal já que a rede dos institutos está interligada !! http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/rayos/rayos.html


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jun 2006 às 18:01)

Esses mammatus estão mt fixes DAN....

Esse tipo de nuvens são as que gosto mais...


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 18:01)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O mais provavel é aquilo não estar a funcionar a 100%!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do link que colocaste diz que o mapa só representa descargas nuvem-terra. Será que a trovoada de ontem em Braga era constituída, na maioria,  por descargas intra ou inter-nuvem, e daí não ficar registada?


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2006 às 18:04)

Tive imensa sorte hoje, depois de uma monumental molha que apanhei durante a trovoada desta tarde fui contemplado por este espectáculo. 
Aqui em Bragança, entre as 15:30 e 16:00 horas, tivemos trovoada com chuva forte e algum granizo, Depois o céu ficou coberto por nuvens altas onde se desenvolveram mammatus e assim se mantiveram por quase 1 hora.


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jun 2006 às 18:05)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Do link que colocaste diz que o mapa só representa descargas nuvem-terra. Será que a trovoada de ontem em Braga era constituída, na maioria,  por descargas intra ou inter-nuvem? E daí não ficar registada?



Pode ser...eles antigamente tinham as descargas inter/intra-nuvens...Mas quando mudaram o layout daquilo, deixou de ter...Mas trovoadas deste tipo ha-de haver sempre descargas nuvem-terra...ou não???


Já agora...ja viram a célula que vai a caminho das baleares???


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 20:40)

Acabou a trovoada. Passou uma célula de dimensões consideráveis, bastante activa por cima da cidade de Braga. Aqui na zona de Fraião, na zona este de Braga, cairam dois raios em duas gruas mesmo em frente ao meu apartamento. Os interruptores do quadro eléctrico desligaram com este último raio    O céu escureceu tanto que a iluminação pública ligou-se às 19 horas.


----------



## tozequio (15 Jun 2006 às 21:22)

Por aqui não chove nem ouço trovoada (mas bastante ao longe) há pelo menos 4 horas  

Mas trovoada próxima só tive na madrugada de 2ªfeira


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 21:32)

Aqui vão os mammatus ou projecto de mammatus à moda de Braga  (ainda têm de comer muita sopinha para chegar à altura dos irmãos de Bragança


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jun 2006 às 01:38)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Aqui vão os mammatus ou projecto de mammatus à moda de Braga  (ainda têm de comer muita sopinha para chegar à altura dos irmãos de Bragança


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 08:37)

Bem... Essas Fotos dos mamatus estão simplesmentes FANTÀSTICAS Dan. Parabens.

Ontem tb fotografei Qq coisa parecida com mamatus ou qq coisa a chegar perto dos mamatus no Porto.
Hoje ainda vou postar as fotos.  
Foi uma grande célula instável de atravessou o porto ontem durante o final de tarde e deve ter chegado a Braga tb. Pena é q apenas ameçou, e n chegou a chuver bastante, nem um vento mais forte. apenas uns trovões.


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 08:52)

Ontem na foz, no Porto


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 09:10)

Ontem a meio da tarde fotografei um cogumelo


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Jun 2006 às 12:47)

*Trovoada Tomar*

Estas são umas fotos que tirei em Tomar, cerca das 18h30, de 4ª feira, dia 14-06-2006, perto de onde trabalho.

























Como podem ver, áquela hora (18h30), já parecia de noite.
Depois desabou uma trovoada que fez alguns estragos mais na zona de Ourém, que propriamente aqui.

Já agora, estas nuvens são mammatus? (perdoem a minha ignorância)


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2006 às 15:28)

boas

que boas fotos   

parabens 

aqui em lisboa neste momento esta a chegar uma chuvada com trovoada a temperatura na minha estação aumentou 3º em 20 minutos   

a luz já treme de vez em quando 

isto promete   

abraços meteo


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2006 às 16:36)

Na Covilhã esperamos pela trovoada (já se ouviram trovões), porque parece que para os lados de Castelo Branco está uma grande chuvada. A temperatura na zona baixa da cidade serrana ronda os 21 graus.

Ontem, as nuvens deixaram chuvas generosas cerca das 19 horas, uma trovoada que depois seguiu para a zona das Penhas Douradas.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (16 Jun 2006 às 17:09)

Boas coloco aqui algumas fotos de ontem e hoje e o meu carro deu o pifo!
Ontem bela ascenção do cb



Mamatus



Hoje ás 15.00 a SE Gaia



Meia hora mais tarde


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2006 às 17:35)

boas

aqui em lx zona oriental da cidade, deixou de se ouvir a trovoada mas chove gotas grossas  o vento tb já chegou.

não tenho aqui a maquina fotografica  

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jun 2006 às 17:42)

No Algarve a célula que se está a desenvolver no Alentejo está quase a chegar...vamos lá ver o que isto dá...


----------



## Luis França (16 Jun 2006 às 21:55)

*Ainda as trovoadas*

Boas,
Além de ter ficado sem net no Sto António e dias posteriores, ainda consegui boas fotos das trovoadas em Lisboa  do dia 14 (madrugada) ... tb tenho videos mas são demasiado grandes. Estrondosa foi a trovoada de hoje em Lisboa depois do almoço (em avi.).
Para o pessoal que está na costa de Sintra estão 26º , mar chão tipo Julho do ano passado, algum sol e bnoa temperatura da água (morna para o efeito).
Para os lados de Sintra avoluma-se noite trovoadesca outra vez e ... até q enfim q há animação elemental (tirando os estragos q isso provoca, como já alguém o disse)

http://oficinadaluz.blogspot.com/2006/06/signs-of-thunders.html


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2006 às 22:27)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> Além de ter ficado sem net no Sto António e dias posteriores, ainda consegui boas fotos das trovoadas em Lisboa  do dia 14 (madrugada) ... tb tenho videos mas são demasiado grandes. Estrondosa foi a trovoada de hoje em Lisboa depois do almoço (em avi.).



boas 

grandes fotos  só vem lembrar que já é possivel organizar o concurso 

os videos podes por na pasta uploads no servidor de ftp 

tens 5Gb livres para poderes enviar para lá

ftp.arturneves.dynu.com

a password já sabem qual é

assim todos podem ver   

abraços meteo


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2006 às 22:42)

Boas fotos, aquelas dos raios estão espectaculares  

Por aqui, depois de 4 dias com trovoadas, esteve muito calmo. No entanto, o dia foi fresco.

Em casa: 13,2ºC / 24,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 12,5ºC / 23,1ºC


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jun 2006 às 01:48)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> Além de ter ficado sem net no Sto António e dias posteriores, ainda consegui boas fotos das trovoadas em Lisboa  do dia 14 (madrugada) ... tb tenho videos mas são demasiado grandes. Estrondosa foi a trovoada de hoje em Lisboa depois do almoço (em avi.).
> Para o pessoal que está na costa de Sintra estão 26º , mar chão tipo Julho do ano passado, algum sol e bnoa temperatura da água (morna para o efeito).
> Para os lados de Sintra avoluma-se noite trovoadesca outra vez e ... até q enfim q há animação elemental (tirando os estragos q isso provoca, como já alguém o disse)
> ...



Boas luis!!!

Boas fotos...qual é a maquinha que usas ?? Já agora...já vi que es das azenhas do mar..tenho la casa ao pé...

Já agora ajrebelo ..da proxima vez que houver trovoada de jeito em lx, combinamos e vamos ...    Eu levo o jipe e já não ha perigo o que carro se afogar


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jun 2006 às 10:25)

Belas fotos luís. Parabens

Os episódios de precipitações intensas repetem-se pelo país.

desta vez no alentejo
_
*Fortes chuvadas atingiram na tarde desta sexta-feira o Alentejo*, causando inundações nas zonas de Beja e Évora e na vila da Vidigueira, tendo sido registados pelos bombeiros cerca de 20 pedidos de auxílio, devido a inundações em habitações e vias públicas._

http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=205376&idselect=21&idCanal=21&p=200


----------



## Minho (17 Jun 2006 às 12:28)

Finalmente o pessoal começa a colocar fotos em quantidade 
Parabens Luís pelas fotos. Bem captada a luz....

Hoje as imagens satelite mostram muito menos organização na formação das células. Certamente que se formarão trovoadas mas serão de muito menor dimensão em relação às dos dias passados.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jun 2006 às 13:10)

*mais um sismo de madrugada*

Magnitude  	mb 4.1
Region 	          NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
Date time 	 2006-06-17 at 04:37:20.8 UTC
Location 	 37.58 N ; 13.91 W
Depth 	         162 km
Distances 	428 km W Queluz (pop 103,399 ; local time 05:37)
                    411 km W Cascais (pop 36,436 ; local time 05:37)


----------



## Fil (17 Jun 2006 às 19:30)

Fantásticas todas as fotos! Aquelas dos mammatus  e pensar que perdi tudo isso  

Aqui tava tudo calmo até agora quando começa a entrar pelo sudeste umas nuvens mesmo negras, o vento intensificou-se e começou a chover com alguma intensidade junto com trovoada!


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2006 às 20:44)

Tivemos quase uma hora de chuva e trovoada, mas agora já está a passar. A célula vai em direcção a oeste.
Neste momento 16,4ºC.

Hoje.
Em casa: 14,0ºC / 26,2ºC
Estação meteorológica: 13,9ºC / 25,4ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Jun 2006 às 21:01)

Eu recolhi 9,8mm de precipitação, bastante bom. A temperatura desceu em menos de 30min de 24,1ºC para 15,4ºC. Afinal aquelas nuvens vinham de este


----------



## Fil (18 Jun 2006 às 17:50)

Neste momento 22,3ºC e 64%, a máxima foi de 24,8ºC e a minima de 14,1ºC. O céu está completamente nublado menos a este.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2006 às 20:55)

boas
hoje foi um dia já muito calmo por estes lados!ontem tbm já não vi grande coisa!  sexta feira sim foi o dia com mais actividade pelo menos ali em Grândola para onde fui quinta só vi alguns aguaceiros muito fortes mas sem trovoada! eu bem tentei tirar umas fotos a raios na sexta mas a minha maquina não apanha os raios!carrego no botão mesma na altura que cai o raio mas quando a maquina dispara já não o apanha! 
temperatura actual:23,0ºc


----------



## Seringador (18 Jun 2006 às 23:44)

Boas pessoal!!

Excelentes fotos os meus parabéns aos aficionados   
Agora 16.9ºC a mais fresca e as calmarias vêm aí!


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2006 às 00:09)

miguel disse:
			
		

> boas
> hoje foi um dia já muito calmo por estes lados!ontem tbm já não vi grande coisa!  sexta feira sim foi o dia com mais actividade pelo menos ali em Grândola para onde fui quinta só vi alguns aguaceiros muito fortes mas sem trovoada! eu bem tentei tirar umas fotos a raios na sexta mas a minha maquina não apanha os raios!carrego no botão mesma na altura que cai o raio mas quando a maquina dispara já não o apanha!
> temperatura actual:23,0ºc




Olá miguel. Para fotografar raios precisas de poder controlar a velocidade de obturação da máquina, ter um tripé e se possível um controlo remoto para efectuar disparos. Sem tripé sempre podes pousar a câmara mas a tarefa torna-se muito mais complicada. Sem controlo remoto, também não é essencial, mas se estás a fotografar trovoada num enquadramento com luzes públicas e edifícios, nesse caso, é essencial.

Este artigo da meteored está muito bom:
http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero8/fotorayos.asp

Abraço


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jun 2006 às 10:16)

Está fresquinho hoje!
no Porto está uma manha com muito nevoeiro e neblina.
uma brisa muito fresca,
Temp. estavam 15º C ainda ha pouco


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jun 2006 às 10:23)

de vez em qd aqui vai caindo uma orvalhada de s.joão


----------



## Seringador (19 Jun 2006 às 11:02)

Boas estou em casa de plantão, as febres andam aí! 

estamos perto do Solectício de Verão e era só para lembrar o facto, será às 13. a 21 Junho 2006.


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jun 2006 às 12:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas estou em casa de plantão, as febres andam aí!
> 
> As melhoras pros teus filhotes!!!


----------



## Luis França (19 Jun 2006 às 23:11)

Boas,
Neste fds vou para o Porto Santo. Alguém me pode dizer como vai estar o tempo por lá? Se houver agitação dos elementos irei trazer boas fotos.
Não vou conseguir postar de lá para cá.
Mudei para ADSL (até q enfim) mas ainda não estou ligado definitivamente.
Vou passeando pelos pc's dos amigos entretanto.

Saudações para todos.


----------



## tozequio (19 Jun 2006 às 23:21)

Boa viagem Luís  

Aproveita a tua estadia insular, que pelo Continente o tempo está um bocado sonolento


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2006 às 23:36)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> Neste fds vou para o Porto Santo. Alguém me pode dizer como vai estar o tempo por lá? Se houver agitação dos elementos irei trazer boas fotos.
> Não vou conseguir postar de lá para cá.
> Mudei para ADSL (até q enfim) mas ainda não estou ligado definitivamente.
> ...




 boa viagem...podes levar a maquina mas só se for para tirar fotos da paisagem de lá Pq. os elementos vão andar muito calmos em principio, pode ser que até lá mude mas não me parece!!espero estar enganado por cá voltamos à nossa acalmia habitual mas espero que n se mantenha assim mto tempo! 
temperatura actual:18,6ºc


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jun 2006 às 03:30)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boas luis!!!
> 
> Boas fotos...qual é a maquinha que usas ?? Já agora...já vi que es das azenhas do mar..tenho la casa ao pé...
> 
> Já agora ajrebelo ..da proxima vez que houver trovoada de jeito em lx, combinamos e vamos ...    Eu levo o jipe e já não ha perigo o que carro se afogar



boas 

ok esta combinado   dj_alex

nesse dia entao vai uma dv 3ccd, para filmar todo o envento  

boa viagem  luis frança  saca de lá grandes fotos. 

abraço meteo


----------



## dj_alex (22 Jun 2006 às 12:02)

Em Lx tem estado nortada...

Lá vamos ter a água do mar mais fresquinha devido ao upwelling


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2006 às 14:36)

por aqui está um lindo dia de Verão!minima foi de 17,1ºc e neste momento tenho 30,2ºC...


----------



## Seringador (22 Jun 2006 às 18:10)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Em Lx tem estado nortada...
> 
> Lá vamos ter a água do mar mais fresquinha devido ao upwelling


Ainda bem senão não há alimento para a diversidade biológica da nossa costa


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2006 às 18:55)

MAXIMA DO DIA:
32,1ºC


----------



## Zoelae (23 Jun 2006 às 01:45)

Ola pessoal!!!!...já há longos meses k não vinha cá... desculpem lá...mas os exames da faculdade...lixam tudo.

Bom...vou colocar aqui uma hiperligação de um fórum onde postei algumas das minhas fotos da trovoada

Isto é próximo de Vinhais - Bragança:

http://www.phpbbplanet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16&mforum=vinhaisveniatia

Gostam do cumulonimbus mammatus...e do granizo...?


Já agora, onde estão as fotos da trovoada? Vi mto poucas, andam mto preguiçosos! Parabens Dan por aqueles raios.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2006 às 11:25)

boas
depois de mais este apagão o fórum esta de volta!por quanto tempo será é que não se sabe... 
e temos um verão muito tímido!! ontem sol só de tarde e mesmo assim muito escondido esta manha ta o céu completamente coberto mínima:18,6ºC neste momento:22,0ºC  era para ter ido esta manha para a praia e nem tive vontade


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2006 às 12:48)

Aqui também refrescou um pouco tanto na mínima com na máxima.

Mínima esta manhã: 
Em casa: 13,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 12,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (25 Jun 2006 às 13:39)

É impressão minha ou perderam-se algumas mensagens?


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2006 às 14:02)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> É impressão minha ou perderam-se algumas mensagens?



Perderam-se quase todas as mensagens do dia 23.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jun 2006 às 14:23)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Perderam-se quase todas as mensagens do dia 23.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2006 às 12:31)

Mais uma manhã fresca.

Mínima esta manhã: 
Em casa: 13,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,0ºC


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jun 2006 às 21:14)

É desta que temos forum???

Temos que ir a bruxa....


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2006 às 00:02)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> É desta que temos forum???
> 
> Temos que ir a bruxa....


    

Não fizemos as rezas ao Deus Sol no solstício de Verão e agora pumba!!! Forum abaixo...


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2006 às 00:25)

este forum não tem emenda!!!mas enfim espero que se resolva...
temperatura neste momento uns miseros 17,0ºc


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jun 2006 às 03:41)

boas 

já estava a desesperar

o que se passou de novo com o nosso forum? para o ppl que aqui vem todos os dias é como não poder aceder a net   

temos de ter alguma alternativa de comunicação !!!!

como um post colocando os mails do pessoal para podermos não perder o contacto digo eu ou um chat ou criar uma pagina web num servidor gratis como por exemplo o sapo e nessa pagina haver um chat ou algo assim   

bem passado aquela bela semana de tempestades todos os dias   o tempo aqui em lx está de novo a mesma pasmaçeira de sempre, no fim de semana nuvens e temperatura na ordem dos 24º. e algum vento.

abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2006 às 14:15)

mais um dia "estranho" mínima 16,0ºc e neste momento apenas 23,5ºC ,1017hpa e céu totalmente coberto por nuvens medias e altas...


----------



## Seringador (27 Jun 2006 às 14:32)

Bem de facto parece fim de Abril ou fins de Setembro, amanhã de manhã estarão mais baixas ainda, sendo que poderão atingir temperaturas minimas de um algarismo em altitude


----------



## tozequio (28 Jun 2006 às 13:29)

Há pouco estavam 18.5ºC por aqui

Está um agradável dia de Março


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2006 às 21:50)

hoje já finalmente a temperatura subiu acima dos 25ºC!! 
máxima do dia de hoje 27,2ºC  neste momento tenho 21,1ºC assim ta melhor!! os modelos tão melhores para mim que vou amanha de ferias para o Algarve!!


----------



## tozequio (30 Jun 2006 às 00:10)

Eu hoje tive 26.9   

Mas uma mínima muito baixa, apenas 12.3


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Jun 2006 às 09:01)

Está fresquinho...

O mais bonito de se ver nisto tudo é a diferença de temperatura entre por exemplo Porto e évora. Chegam a ser mais de 10º C de diferença.

O nosso país tem, ao longo do seu território, uma variabilidade climática muito grande e por isso muito interessante.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jun 2006 às 10:46)

Não concordo em terem juntado o seguimento com a previsão!!!


----------

